# Question Regarding "SalvagedTimber" Seller



## DocStram

I'm wondering if the new seller in our Business Classifieds is the same 
"SalvagedTimber" who sold wood in ebay.   I had a pretty bad experience with the ebay "SalvagedTimber".  It took months to get my wood from him. Others also had difficulty with him. He later ended up with a positive rating of only 93%. I think they are both located in North Central PA.  If they are the same person, I would be cautious in dealing with him. I noticed he has about eight new ads in our classified.  
I also pm'd him to check on this.


----------



## Rojo22

Doc, thanks for the heads up....Experience is a great teacher!


----------



## gokartergo

I bought from him off of Ebay has his new name.. Don't now if he is the same person or not.. But I had a good experience with him..


----------



## Tuba707

Dunno... I emailed him to inform him that he wasn't allowed to flood the forum (something like 8 posts in his first day when we are allowed 3) and his email said Penn's Woods/Salvaged Timber, so I don't know if that sheds light on anything.


----------



## Tuba707

http://stores.pennswoodsstock.net/StoreFront.bok


----------



## Glass Scratcher

I bid, won and paid for wood from this person on Ebay a year or so ago.  It never arrived.  I emailed him 6-8 times and never got a response.  Post office tracking showed he had never delivered the package to the post for shipping after getting the online label.  When I went back to file a dispute on Ebay, that account had been closed.  I got a flood of emails from him about 6 months ago about his new and improved online store.  I emailed about the order that never arrived, and surpriise, surprise, I never heard from him again.

I won't waste any money on this person/business.


----------



## mdburn_em

I've been doing business with him for years.  I've got some great wood from him.  There have been problems, but he always makes it right.


----------



## Glass Scratcher

> _Originally posted by mdburn_em_
> <br />I've been doing business with him for years.  I've got some great wood from him.  There have been problems, but he always makes it right.



Apparantly he doesn't always make it right...  I'm still out the money and the blanks.


----------



## MesquiteMan

Guys...carefull here.  It has not been demonstrated that the member "SalvagedTimber" here at IAP is the same as the fellow that took some of you on E-bay.  Until it has been shown that the 2 are one and the same, please refrain from negative remarks towards the IAP member SalvagedTimber.


----------



## MesquiteMan

> _Originally posted by Tuba707_
> <br />Dunno... I emailed him to inform him that he wasn't allowed to flood the forum



Joel,

If you see something like this in the future, please bring it to the attention of one of the moderators for action.  I know that I e-mailed this member right after his 4th ad and made him aware of the rules.  IMO, that should be left to the moderators.  Thanks!


----------



## Tuba707

Just trying to help.  I'll leave that stuff to you guys, then.


----------



## MesquiteMan

Joel,

The best way to help is to bring situation such as this to the attention of the moderators.  

Here is an example why in this case:

What if you had just joined IAP and made a small mistake similar as this.  The next thing you know, you have received messages from 20 or so regular members telling you that you are not allowed to do such and such.  You also get messages from the moderators and even admin.  I don't know about you but I would be intimidated and would probably not come back.

I certainly appreciate all the help I can get to do my job better and I would welcome a message from you or any other concerned member anytime you see something that needs my attention.


----------



## Randy_

> _Originally posted by MesquiteMan_
> <br />.....If you see something like this in the future, please bring it to the attention of one of the moderators for action.....



Which raises a question, Curtis.  Jeff was supposed to be working on a button that would allow members to report questionable posts without having to track down PM or Email addresses of moderators.  How is that project coming??


----------



## Woodlvr

I have a unsettled matter with Bill but they never seemed to answer my emails. I did not realize that this was formerly Penns Woods. Would it be wrong of me to cancel a purchase from them if no payment has been made as of yet? I just do not want to take any chances after my last encounter with them.

Mike


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by MesquiteMan_
> <br />Guys...carefull here.  It has not been demonstrated that the member "SalvagedTimber" here at IAP is the same as the fellow that took some of you on E-bay.  Until it has been shown that the 2 are one and the same, please refrain from negative remarks towards the IAP member SalvagedTimber.



Based on his profile name, address and email provided by Joel...I would say he is 99.99% the same person.

I dealt with him a lot of times in the past and he has nice wood.  I never had any bad experience personally but know a lot of people who had (through emails).  He had several eBay usernames that I know...all started great but eventually went south...mostly blamed on bad health.  A shame since he really have great wood, especially cherry burls.

He is a nice guy but I am not sure if he have everything he need to run the business.

Here is a recent thread at SawMill Creek http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?t=61499

As you can see...there are 2 groups here, those who are happy with his dealings and those who are not.  I played it safe and quit while I am ahead.


----------



## MesquiteMan

Well, it does apear, based on the info that Dario has posted, that this is the guy from Penns Woods.  

Mike,

If you have an unsettled issue with them then I CERTAINLY would not go through with the payment to them.  To me it would not be unethical to cancel due to your bad experience with them.


----------



## Dario

Mike,

Penns Woods maybe different from Penn's Woods and PennzWoodz.  Please verify.


----------



## peterg

Hi,Penns Woods-Pennz Woodz-Bill Fourness are all one and the same. I do not know if Salvage Woods is the same firm.  I do know that Penns Woods charged my CC and never shipped the wood.  Peter


----------



## Woodlvr

Dario,
   It is the same person, Bill Fourness. I tried for over a month to get a hold of him, emails, phone calls, nothing. I am not wanting to influence anyone else, I just have unresolved issues with his company(?) so I would rather drop it, and forget about it. I am NOT insinuationg anything negative about him or his company, I had a bad experience and am dropping it. Thank you for your input Curtis and Dario.

Mike


----------



## Randy_

> _Originally posted by MesquiteMan_
> <br />Well, it does apear, based on the info that Dario has posted, that this is the guy from Penns Woods.



Under the circumstances, I wonder if Mr. Fourness should be contacted by a member of the staff of IAP for a complete explanation of his business situation and a requirement that he make good on all unresolved issues with IAP members under the threat of being banned from IAP membership?  

One puzzle that does concern me a bit is that reputable businesses rarely change their names for no reason.  Folks who change their names regularly or have multiple identities usually have something to hide.


----------



## Doghouse

I will note this thread to the other mods.


----------



## jeff

So far this seems pretty calm and polite so we'll leave it open.

Perhaps SalvagedTimber could respond and add his side of the story.

Just a note... penturners.org can't verify the integrity of every seller, and as the TOS points out, we take no responsibility for transactions between members. HOWEVER, as a community we watch out for each other and make every effort to maintain the very high level of quality and dependability of our vendors.

So, SalvagedTimber, come on in and address these concerns -- you'll be helping yourself immensely.


----------



## salvagedtimber

You people are speaking of my dad. When he went for sugery june of this year, his place was broken into. He resolved the matter himself and is currently sitting in the county jail. Upon release he will resolve all open matters. He was had a bunch of health issues and other situations in the past that has caused him problems. I have no access to his banking or money. I am his son and staying at his home try my best to keep the bills paid, keeping food on the table for my sister and paying the mortage so he don't lose the place. As far as dealing with me keep your money till the wood shows up at your door. If it is worth the price I asked, then send the money. Or just keep the wood and put it to good use. All I am doing is trying to help my dad and doing what any son would do or should do.
If you would like me to try to resolve the matter e-mail me and I'll try my best, we don't have alot of money to spare, but do have a good bit of nice wood here.
William


----------



## Thumbs

I think that should answer the questions once and for all!


----------



## Glass Scratcher

Willaim, my order has been open/unresolved for 18months according to my records, but I will PM you the details.  I don't want my money back, just my order filled.  Then we can go from there, and hopefully move past this.

I am also sorry to hear about your fathers recent troubles...


----------



## DocStram

William .... are you saying that you are willing to establish trust with us by you first sending the wood ..... then we can make the payment?  I just want to make this clear.
Thanks


----------



## salvagedtimber

Yes DocStram will ship first, sending you tracking and when the wood shows up make payment. We have shipped several items already that were sold on here without being paid up front.
GlassScratch get me the details and we'll see what we can do.  And no need for sorries, if it was not for bad things in life, we would not know what good things were and appericate them. And they just make us stronger.
And you all can just remember the bad, forgot about all the freedom pen blanks he cut this year and shipped out at his cost. Most of the time slipping extra wood in instead of packing material, fronted people wood to get there little turning business started, the fair prices he sold for, and such.
He raised us two since we were babies, most of the time worked two jobs, when his fingers got crushed and cut off in two places, he didn't quit, used what little money he had to start this business with. And now the pain he lives with with his spinal stenosis and knowing he will be all crippled up and not walk no more. He still tries. He has payed his own way in life, worked very hard for everything, paid for his mistakes in full with interest. And if that makes him a bad person, then I too would like to be a bad person like him.

William


----------



## salvagedtimber

And further more when Ebay closes your account down they block you out from all information. Including what has sold. So if you can't have access to your sold listings, how can you ship??? Further when the account is shut down, you are no longer a member and can not respond to messages from e-mails sent through ebay. So how you suppose to reply back? Hmmmmm

William


----------



## pastorbill1952

William, you sure have a great outlook on the situation with your Dad.  I will be praying for his situation and want you to keep us posted as things go along.  Thank you for being up front with us and I think you can expect this group to be very supportive.


----------



## LEAP

William, best of luck to you and yours. You put things in perspective for me and I'm sure a few others as well. I'm sure you can count on the support of many here.


----------



## Jim15

William sorry to hear of all your troubles. I hope they clear up and it is smooth sailing from now on.

Take care,


----------



## Doghouse

http://www.appliedspine.com/
There is a research study being offered now for the above product for Spinal Stenosis 1-866-300-6641
You might find someone in your area.  (research studies pay to put the product in, and often pay you for time and travel.)


----------



## gokartergo

Good luck to you and your family. Because of the story.. I will be buying some blanks from you..[]


----------



## Dario

As I said I had good dealings with your dad.  His problems before left quite a few discontented buyers.  Most gave him 2nd and 3rd chance because of the health, IRS, relocation, financial, help, etc. issues and still got "burned".  I hope you make this right this time.  If you do, you will learn that woodworkers (in general) are very supportive and will come to your aid when needed.

If I ever need more cherry burls...you can count on me to buy more from you.

I hope William/Bill, get better and get released soon.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Ligget

William, I am sure you will get the support of many wood buyers in this group![]


----------



## cncrndprsn07

Re: Bill Fourness, in jail.
Find out for yourselves if Mr. Fourness is in Jail. Call814)274-4220  for the Potter County Jail.





> _Originally posted by salvagedtimber_
> <br />You people are speaking of my dad. When he went for sugery june of this year, his place was broken into. He resolved the matter himself and is currently sitting in the county jail. Upon release he will resolve all open matters. He was had a bunch of health issues and other situations in the past that has caused him problems. I have no access to his banking or money. I am his son and staying at his home try my best to keep the bills paid, keeping food on the table for my sister and paying the mortage so he don't lose the place. As far as dealing with me keep your money till the wood shows up at your door. If it is worth the price I asked, then send the money. Or just keep the wood and put it to good use. All I am doing is trying to help my dad and doing what any son would do or should do.
> If you would like me to try to resolve the matter e-mail me and I'll try my best, we don't have alot of money to spare, but do have a good bit of nice wood here.
> William


----------



## DocStram

I called the Potter County Jail. The jailer told me that there is nobody in their jail by the name of Fourness.  (By the way, who is cncrndprsn07 and why would he suddenly join IAP to make this one post?)


Last year I made several purchases from "SalvagedTimber" in ebay.  It literally took loads of unanswered emails over the course of several months before I got my wood.  I was later told by "SalvagedTimber" that he had been injured in a "tree cutting accident".  I eventually got my wood. If I remember correctly, he had changed his ebay username and continued getting a lot of negative ratings. 

House broken into ..... taking the law "into his own hands" .... spinal stenosis .... plus the tree cutting accident all lead one to be very cautious. 


Each of us may draw his/her own conclusion. As for myself, before I purchase any wood from "Son of SalvagedTimber" I would take him up on his offer of having the wood sent and delivered before making payment. His "see my wood first" approach seems to be a reasonable solution.

I look forward to hearing about the experiences IAP members have with this seller.


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by cncrndprsn07_
> <br />Re: Bill Fourness, in jail.
> Find out for yourselves if Mr. Fourness is in Jail. Call814)274-4220  for the Potter County Jail.





> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> I called the Potter County Jail. The jailer told me that there is nobody in their jail by the name of Fourness. (By the way, who is cncrndprsn07 and why would he suddenly join IAP to make this one post?)



The plot thickens...


----------



## cncrndprsn07

As do I.


----------



## MesquiteMan

I am sorry but I am not buying the story.  The wording and syntax of the ads here at IAP are way to similar to ads from months and even years ago that were supposedly from William the father.  That plus the fact that there is no William Fourness in jail in that county make me VERY suspiscious.  I hope I am wrong since I really like to give people the benefit of the doubt.

Is there any way to validate the story.  Maybe he is in jail in another county?  Maybe he is already out of jail?


----------



## cncrndprsn07

Any jail, if called should tell if this person is in jail or not. They should be able to tell you if they were recently released. Last post here from "William" was yesterday, saying they were the son. The McKean Co. Jail number is814)887-5571. The Potter County State Police is: (814)274-8690. Don't sit in the dark and wonder, be sure.


----------



## kirkfranks

Yahoo Maps shows Port Allegany, Pennsylvania is in McKean County, not Potter County.
Who is cncrndprsn07?  Please identify yourself.

I did email William about the spalted blanks he offered but asked for the pay after they arrive deal.  I will post the results to that post when I get more information


----------



## cncrndprsn07

I am another person who has had dealings with Mr. Fourness, and I am concerned by what I am reading. Hence cncrndprsn07.


----------



## DocStram

As of 7:04pm today, July 31st, the McKean County Jail does not have a prisoner by the name of Fourness.


----------



## les-smith

This has all the hallmarks of why you don't trust anyone online that you don't know.  Unless, you've gotten to know them and they have proven themselves. 

It seems like SalvagedTimber has a lot of work to do, whether he is the son or the father.  If he's willing to send the wood first and we pay for it after we get it that might not be to bad.  I mean wood is wood.  I might tell him to send me some wood on the see it before you buy it option.  But, I would sure like to hear if someone asks for the see it first option and they never receive the wood or if the wood isn't as described or pictured.

ConcernedPerson07, Your really stirring the pot with a big stick.  Not that that is bad, I find it somewhat interesting.

What a Soap Opera, but this one is worth watching.

By the way DocStram,  I really like your style and got get it attitude.  Your the Man.


----------



## Randy_

I have to admit that I am extremely skeptical of the Fourness saga.  

That being said, there may still be an explanation for the confusion.  Our county jail recently went through a computer update and it got screwed up,  There were several cases where prisoners were in jail for months an nobody knew they were there.  Also maybe the guy is in a city jail rather than a county jail??    I think Mr. William Fourness needs to supply us with a little more information so we can verify his story to everyone's satisfaction. 

Even given the post shipment payment option, I'm not sure I would feel comfortable providing these folks with my credit card number without more assurances that they are on the up and up.


----------



## DocStram

> _Originally posted by les-smith_
> <br />
> By the way DocStram,  I really like your style and got get it attitude.  Your the Man.


Sorry to hijack my own thread but, I can't resist!

Ummmm Les?  Did you just propose?  I'm 6 feet tall, weigh 220 pounds, and, I enjoy taking walks in the rain.[]


----------



## ericw95

Not to stir the pot more but a web search for Fourness Jail Pa results in the following from 9/24/2003 - http://www.wfrm.net/wfrm_net%20Home%20Page_files/news%2009-03.htm

"Coudersport-based state police have charged 37 year old William Fourness of Coudersport and 34 year old Michael Hobson of Shinglehouse with simple trespass and criminal mischief for an incident taking place Tuesday afternoon on Deering Run Road in Summit Township. Authorities claim the pair cut down an eight inch cherry tree on property owned by James McGarvey and left the scene, with the intentions of going back later for the tree."

If you search you can probably find the current charges on the same site.


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by ericw95_
> <br />Not to stir the pot more but a web search for Fourness Jail Pa results in the following from 9/24/2003 - http://www.wfrm.net/wfrm_net%20Home%20Page_files/news%2009-03.htm
> 
> "Coudersport-based state police have charged 37 year old William Fourness of Coudersport and 34 year old Michael Hobson of Shinglehouse with simple trespass and criminal mischief for an incident taking place Tuesday afternoon on Deering Run Road in Summit Township. Authorities claim the pair cut down an eight inch cherry tree on property owned by James McGarvey and left the scene, with the intentions of going back later for the tree."
> 
> If you search you can probably find the current charges on the same site.



[:0][:0][:0]


----------



## DocStram

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ericw95_
> <br />Not to stir the pot more but a web search for Fourness Jail Pa results in the following from 9/24/2003 - http://www.wfrm.net/wfrm_net%20Home%20Page_files/news%2009-03.htm
> 
> "Coudersport-based state police have charged 37 year old William Fourness of Coudersport and 34 year old Michael Hobson of Shinglehouse with simple trespass and criminal mischief for an incident taking place Tuesday afternoon on Deering Run Road in Summit Township. Authorities claim the pair cut down an eight inch cherry tree on property owned by James McGarvey and left the scene, with the intentions of going back later for the tree."
> 
> If you search you can probably find the current charges on the same site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [:0][:0][:0]
Click to expand...


2003?  By now it should be dry enough to turn. []


----------



## MesquiteMan

http://www.wfrm.net/archive.htm

Look at 1/19/07


----------



## cncrndprsn07

Try Google searching some of his names: salvagedtimber, pennzwoodz, Penn's Woods, cheryburls... you never know what you may find.[]


----------



## beamer

Curtis found it before me ... seems he was charged, at least ... though, Fourness is sure a popular last name on that page!


----------



## Tuba707

There must have been so good burls on that cherry tree or something....


----------



## Tuba707

"Troopers have also charged 40 year old William Fourness of Port Allegany  with harassment for a domestic violence incident allegedly taking place Monday evening.  Authorities allege Fourness shoved his wife Beatrice Earle-Fourness during an argument in their home on the Coleman Mills Road in Roulette Township."

Same guy?


----------



## DocStram

> _Originally posted by cncrndprsn07_
> <br />Try Google searching some of his names: salvagedtimber, pennzwoodz, Penn's Woods, cheryburls... you never know what you may find.[]



Dear cncrndprsn07 ......
For being a member of IAP for less than one day, you certainly have a lot to say about the SalvagedTimber situation.  All five of the posts that you have made are in this one specific thread.  So, what's the deal?


----------



## cncrndprsn07

As I stated before, I am a person who has had dealings with Mr. Fourness, and I am concerned by what I am reading. Hence cncrndprsn07


----------



## les-smith

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by les-smith_
> <br />
> By the way DocStram,  I really like your style and got get it attitude.  Your the Man.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hijack my own thread but, I can't resist!
> 
> Ummmm Les?  Did you just propose?  I'm 6 feet tall, weigh 220 pounds, and, I enjoy taking walks in the rain.[]
Click to expand...


Hey Doc, I'll meet you at the Harbour Freight. [][]


----------



## DCBluesman

> _Originally posted by cncrndprsn07_
> <br />As I stated before, I am a person who has had dealings with Mr. Fourness, and I am concerned by what I am reading. Hence cncrndprsn07



You know, hiding your identity makes me think you have something else to hide.  I don't know anything about William Fourness and I know the same about you.  If you want credibility, maybe you should take off your mask.


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by cncrndprsn07_
> <br />As I stated before, I am a person who has had dealings with Mr. Fourness, and I am concerned by what I am reading. Hence cncrndprsn07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, hiding your identity makes me think you have something else to hide.  I don't know anything about William Fourness and I know the same about you.  If you want credibility, maybe you should take off your mask.
Click to expand...


The person in question have a reason to stay anonymous.  Lets give him/her that.  The provided info helped without any need to verify the identity of the source.


----------



## Dario

Al and Lou...check your emails.


----------



## TBone

<br />





> _Originally posted by cncrndprsn07_
> <br />As I stated before, I am a person who has had dealings with Mr. Fourness, and I am concerned by what I am reading. Hence cncrndprsn07



If you do not want your identity in this thread, the least you could do is provide the information you wish us to find or at least a direct link to it so that we can make up our own minds if it is credible.


----------



## cncrndprsn07

As I said, I have had dealings with Mr. Fourness. I cannot elaborate on an open forum the nature of these dealings. I did not come seeking credibility. I saw a lot of questions being asked. I cannot personally give those answers (in a public forum atmosphere.), which concerned me. So all I have done, is supply possible avenues for searching for some possibly useful information. The results of the searches are what need to be considered for credibility, not me.


----------



## wdcav1952

I'm with Lou on this one.  Hiding behind a made up user name to take shots at someone is distasteful at best.


----------



## cncrndprsn07

Sorry you feel that way. I am only trying to help.


----------



## Dario

William,

I never saw anything from cncrndprsn07 that can be considered as "shot" to anyone.  All he/she did was give a phone number to call.


----------



## Randy_

It should be obvious to all that "cncrndprsn07" is a member of the pencrafting community and most likely a current member of IAP under another screen name.  The fact that he shows up as a new member just for this thread is too much of a co-incidence to be a co-incidence.

While having 2 accounts on IAP probably a violation of the board rules, the guy is certainly entitled to his anonymity if he wants it.  About 95% of all IAP members are more or less anonymous and IAP rules do not require that members use real names or post verifiable bios before joining the board.  If you don't think the guy is credible, don't pay any attention to his posts.

I, for one, think the guy has asked a legitimate question and pushed us in an interesting direction.  Let's not get distracted from the core issue, here, which is whether or not we should be doing business with the Fourness family.


----------



## TBone

> _Originally posted by cncrndprsn07_
> <br />As I said, I have had dealings with Mr. Fourness. I cannot elaborate on an open forum the nature of these dealings. I did not come seeking credibility. I saw a lot of questions being asked. I cannot personally give those answers (in a public forum atmosphere.), which concerned me. So all I have done, is supply possible avenues for searching for some possibly useful information. The results of the searches are what need to be considered for credibility, not me.



I was not questioning your credibility, only wanting to validate the information you propose.  I apologize if it sounded different.  

So far I've seen lots of problems reported by people, someone charged with domestic violence and someone charged with stealing wood.  I personally don't need more info to stay away.


----------



## DocStram

Well, y'all .... since I was the one who first put my suspicions about "SalvagedTimber" in writing ... and started this thread ..... I think it's time for me to put what may be my final thoughts in writing.  So, at this point, here's where I stand on this whole thing.

1. I have no earthly way of knowing if "Son of SalvagedTimber" is actually "Salvaged Timber".  And, I don't think it really matters anymore.

2.  It troubles me that I have purchased pen blanks in the past, thru ebay, from a guy who has been charged with illegally cutting down trees that were not his.  

3.  I am even more troubled, and sickened, that this guy has been arrested for domesticate abuse.  It turns my stomach when I hear about some low-life beating up on a woman.  

We each have our own moral compass to abide by.  Mine clearly tells me to pass when it comes to conducting any transactions with "SalvagedTimber".  

And now for a personal message to SalvagedTimber .... if you're ever driving thru Middle Georgia. Be sure to look me up.


----------



## LanceD

My sentiments exactly Al.


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />It should be obvious to all that "cncrndprsn07" is a member of the pencrafting community and most likely a current member of IAP under another screen name.  The fact that he shows up as a new member just for this thread is too much of a co-incidence to be a co-incidence.
> 
> While having 2 accounts on IAP probably a violation of the board rules, the guy is certainly entitled to his anonymity if he wants it.  About 95% of all IAP members are more or less anonymous and IAP rules do not require that members use real names or post verifiable bios before joining the board.  If you don't think the guy is credible, don't pay any attention to his posts.
> 
> I, for one, think the guy has asked a legitimate question and pushed us in an interesting direction.  Let's not get distracted from the core issue, here, which is whether or not we should be doing business with the Fourness family.



Sorry Randy but I have to agree with Lou.

In court the accused has a right to face his accuser. Pity that right is ignored here.


----------



## Tuba707

Anonymous or not, he did provide credible resources.
By the way, Al, you told me to look you up if I were ever down your direction.... Should I be scared? []


----------



## les-smith

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />Well, y'all .... since I was the one who first put my suspicions about "SalvagedTimber" in writing ... and started this thread ..... I think it's time for me to put what may be my final thoughts in writing.  So, at this point, here's where I stand on this whole thing.
> 
> 1. I have no earthly way of knowing if "Son of SalvagedTimber" is actually "Salvaged Timber".  And, I don't think it really matters anymore.
> 
> 2.  It troubles me that I have purchased pen blanks in the past, thru ebay, from a guy who has been charged with illegally cutting down trees that were not his.
> 
> 3.  I am even more troubled, and sickened, that this guy has been arrested for domesticate abuse.  It turns my stomach when I hear about some low-life beating up on a woman.
> 
> We each have our own moral compass to abide by.  Mine clearly tells me to pass when it comes to conducting any transactions with "SalvagedTimber".
> 
> And now for a personal message to SalvagedTimber .... if you're ever driving thru Middle Georgia. Be sure to look me up.



Hey guys do you here that.................. That's the door shutting on SalvagedTimber's business here at the IAP.

What's a family?  Answer: A group of people who take care of one another.  This thread is great example of a group of people trying to help take care of one another.  

This kind of thing is why I love the IAP, people helping to take care of people.  I'm proud of you guys.

And Doc, you really impressed me.


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />Sorry Randy but I have to agree with Lou.
> 
> In court the accused has a right to face his accuser. Pity that right is ignored here.



I will repeat for the Nth time...please read all posts of cncrndprsn07 and see if there is any accusation(s) made.  

I see none.


----------



## cncrndprsn07

I have accused No one of anything. I merely supplied numbers, name or links to public access information.


----------



## pilot1022

And another voice heard from;
As a consumer if I did business with a person who had questionable business practices I would not be trying to justify the motives of his companyâ€™s actions to remain as a customer. There are too many businesses out there that want my hard earned dollars. In doing business over the internet is (iffy) at best. I say letâ€™s spend the time to praise  the honest and hard working people that offer their products and services at a fair price and work for the benefit of their customers. 
Thanks to all the honest suppliers out there. [][][]


----------



## Tuba707

les-smith, sarcasm is probably not the best vehicle to use in this discussion.

By the way, I'm not taking sides, I'm looking at evidence.  And Dario is right - I did not see any accusations made by the anonymous poster.


----------



## les-smith

> _Originally posted by Tuba707_
> <br />les-smith, sarcasm is probably not the best vehicle to use in this discussion.




Your probably right, but it's the truth.


----------



## wdcav1952

Perhaps my use of the word "shots" was unfortunate.  However, anyone who thinks our concerned poster does not have an agenda is naive at best.


----------



## Randy_

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />.....Sorry Randy but I have to agree with Lou.
> 
> In court the accused has a right to face his accuser. Pity that right is ignored here.



No need to apologize for agreeing with Lou, Scott.  There is room for both sides of the question here.  I'm certainly not going to apologize for agreeing with Dario.

Since we are not in court, your second comment really doesn't require any response and I don't remember seeing any accusation being made anyway??  If you would like to repost the accusation that "cncrndprsn07" made, it would be appreciated as both Dario and I must have missed it??


----------



## Randy_

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Perhaps my use of the word "shots" was unfortunate.  However, anyone who thinks our concerned poster does not have an agenda is naive at best.



I'm thinking that DocStram and the others who have had difficulties with Mr. Fourness are posting here with "agendas" as well.  How come you aren't disparaging them??

I think most here will agree cncrndprsn07 has added some useful information to this discussion is stark contrast to one or two other posts.


----------



## Randy_

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=26532


----------



## jeff

I've written to William (SalvagedTimber) giving him an opportunity to respond to the allegations in this topic and some other information which I've received via email. If I hear anything from him, I'll let you know.


----------



## GaryMGg

If I may, I'd like to add some new thoughts here:

In a private communication, on July 30th at 5:30 PM I sent someone info that a person named William Fourness had two police issues as we've now seen posted.
We wrote back and forth, and when asked IF this person could be telling the truth I responded with:
----- begin included text -----
Tough one; could go either way but I'm inclined to think Truth.
If it's the truth, he's in a tough place -- having to deal with what's probably alcoholism, lack of self-esteem, financial struggles, stigma of family abuse, and trying to fix problems he didn't create. If he's not being truthful, it'll reveal itself soon.

Let's say it's the truth. It becomes possible for the more spiritually inclined here to reach out to someone and perhaps make a difference in that person's life. Help them to know that doing the right thing is rewarded. 

I've just loaded up on blanks and kits, but I'm going to see what I can do. He can't bankrupt me. ;-)

----- end included text -----

Now, I also looked online at www.intelius.com and searched for Will Fourness in PA.
There is a 62 year old William A Fourness with numerous relatives, including a William in Coudersport, and a William in Port Allegany. There's also a 62 year old Betty Nelson in Coudersport. Betty is named as a business Money Order recipient on the Pennswood website. The police records indicate a 40 yr old wife beater.
Thus, W. A. F. (62) could be the father and W. F., (40) could be the son OR there could
be a grandson William we're dealing with here.

Were it not nearly midnight, I'd call William and simply ask him what's up.
When I wrote "Tough one; could go either way but I'm inclined to think Truth." I was
less convinced than not but <b>WANTING</b> to hope for truth.

Here's what I think:
William wants to do business with IAP members. There's numerous reasons for IAP members to withhold trust for this potential vendor. The online information coupled with numerous members' past experiences suggests large discomforting clouds. Clearly, that translates into a long, uphill road wherein the opporunity is to be rewarded with {re}established credibility, integrity, and honor.

Were I an innocent William, I'd struggle with the weight imposed by "the sins of the father." Were I an innocent William, I'd struggle with having to prove myself. Were I William, it would  be my desire to wear innocent wings that would provide the strength to work through these trials and earn the trust of IAP members.

The truth will bear itself out -- it always does.

William, please come forth and share all the facts. IAP members are good folk who do what they can to help individuals help themselves.

Gary


----------



## Thumbs

Phew!  What's that stench in the air?!  Smells like lynch mob to me!  I wish each of you would re-read the 6 pages of garbage here.  Listen to your righteous selves![xx(]  Tell me what good folk you are! [xx(]

sign me: DISGUSTED..............[!]  

But then that's just me![] I guess I just don't understand how to be such a "good folk."[]  That's all right you can pick on me now for awhile; and, yes, I am being wayyyyy sarcastic.  So what?!


----------



## Glass Scratcher

Thanks Thumbs, for that smack of instant Karma...

I know I came off hot over my dealings with Salvaged Timber in the past, but young Mr. Fourness and I have corresponded about fixing the situation.  I'll post my outcome in a week or so, I hope.

As for our various castigations and effigies being burned, who hasn't had family problems or problem families???  I know I have both, and am reminded of an ancient tale of biblical proportions about throwing stones...


----------



## Thumbs

Charles, I did not mean to direct any of my comments specifically to you.  What bothers me is the "pack" mentality exhibited here.  I've never done business with the person disparaged here and don't particularly care if anyone else does or not.  I also don't care if he is a bad business person or not.  Bad business people don't tend to stay in business for the long haul anyway for whatever reason it is that makes them a bad business person..........  I just find it disturbing that when someone has a gripe with someone else we tend to "pile on" and attack without mercy or "letup" like a pack of dogs.  This "complaint" has dragged on for 6 pages (or more when it's finally done) accomplishing little except venting spleen to destroy a man and his business, deservedly or not.  What does that say about us?  I don't like what I think it says.  Let us be done with it.........


----------



## jeff

SalvagedTimber has agreed to complete any pending transactions then leave the site.


----------



## TBone

I don't see this as piling on. I see this as an attempt to ascertain which version of the story is true or at least what is the WHOLE truth.  I've never done business with either Pennswoods, salvagedtimber or any of the other business names. I would love to help someone that has had problems and would consider taking him up on his offer to "see first, then pay" as this would be a excellent opportunity for him to show "good faith".

However a person with the same name, approximate age and in the same general location has been arrested for stealing wood. Until I see some good evidence that this is a different person, I can't/won't purchase wood. If solid evidence were shown that salvagedtimber is not the accused, my conclusion would most likely change. I don't claim to be any better than William, I'm not. However, I don't/won't deal with people if I suspect what I'm purchasing might be stolen. This pertains to any product and not just those being sold by salvagedtimber.  All of the other problems to me, don't matter.


----------



## jeff

> _Originally posted by Thumbs_
> <br />Charles, I did not mean to direct any of my comments specifically to you.  What bothers me is the "pack" mentality exhibited here.  I've never done business with the person disparaged here and don't particularly care if anyone else does or not.  I also don't care if he is a bad business person or not.  Bad business people don't tend to stay in business for the long haul anyway for whatever reason it is that makes them a bad business person..........  I just find it disturbing that when someone has a gripe with someone else we tend to "pile on" and attack without mercy or "letup" like a pack of dogs.  This "complaint" has dragged on for 6 pages (or more when it's finally done) accomplishing little except venting spleen to destroy a man and his business, deservedly or not.  What does that say about us?  I don't like what I think it says.  Let us be done with it.........


Bob, you didn't single out Charles, but you complained about the entire bunch of us. While I do wish that we had been able to discuss some of this in a more private environment, that's just not the nature of the Internet. People smell a funny story and they want to get to the bottom of it, quickly. Things happen fast with paypal, etc., and I think the intent here was to get everyone to hold their cards until the air was cleared.

Had SalvagedWood offered a shred of evidence that he was telling the truth, I guarantee that the apologies and orders would have flowed as quickly as the accusations. The moment I was made aware that there was some concern over the validity of the story, I wrote to him and asked for something that would prove his claim. 

The phenomenon of quickly digging and trying to get to the truth is not unique to this forum. It's the nature of the growing transparency of society in general. When things don't pass the sniff test and something is at stake (money, for example) people begin trying to get to the truth. 

People need to realize that the Internet and the availability of information change the way things need to be presented. Tall tales and sob stories might have worked in the small-town old days, but not any more. If someone makes a claim that seems somewhat bogus, and expects to benefit in some way from that story, they ought to be ready to come through with some proof.

I don't like the piling on effect, and when it happens I encourage people to collect facts and give the accused a chance to shut down the chatter once and for all with the facts.


----------



## Glass Scratcher

Bob, no you didn't single me out.

Tommy, just pointing out, being arrested and accused of a crime are not the same as being convicted and sentenced for a crime...  I'm sure there is a lawyer somewhere in this merry band who could 'splain it to us all a bit better.

With that said, I am at an end.


----------



## DocStram

Our applause goes to Jeff for the highly professional manner in which he handled this thread.  This was a delicate matter for all of us.  He applied just the right amount of intervention .... at, just the right time.
Thanks again , Jeff.


----------



## gerryr

FWIW, Salvaged Timbers donated a LOT of wood for the raffle at the Penturner's Rendezvous this year.  I won some of it and gave it to Scott for his hospitality when I stopped to visit he and his wife on my way home.


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Perhaps my use of the word "shots" was unfortunate.  However, anyone who thinks our concerned poster does not have an agenda is naive at best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that DocStram and the others who have had difficulties with Mr. Fourness are posting here with "agendas" as well.  How come you aren't disparaging them??
> 
> I think most here will agree cncrndprsn07 has added some useful information to this discussion is stark contrast to one or two other posts.
Click to expand...


Randy, 

It is obvious that this thread has gone on far too long, and that Jeff has resolved the issue.  I do feel compelled to answer your question, however.

First, I have no axe to grind as I have never done any business with the vendor in question.

Second, I agree with you that other members likely had an agenda of their own.  My problem was with someone joining and posting information anonymously.  The truth or lack of same of the information was not the issue for me, just the unknown identity of the poster.  For example there is one member who in my opinion, only posts to cause dissension.  I rarely to never agree with this person, but at least their profile has a name.  This I can tolerate much better than someone hiding behind a username.


----------



## salvagedtimber

Well I never said what jail he was in now did I??? Did any one post dates of charges or how old they were. We been in business 5 yrs. Did any looking into the rahabs he may attend. Sure you only dug up the bad. Like I told Jeff I am done here. Will finish up my business and be gone. I would also like to say with the orders that came in, I had a number of people state that they are not re-newing there membership here b/c of this. So I guess the really question is whom have you hurt more and who all have you hurt in the process?? Sure not us we have a steady supply of loyal customers. And I can't deal here with perfect people and a perfect place b/c no such thing exsists. So glad you all can be so perfect and have perfect lives. And so far only two came foward stating we owe wood too.
Thanks so very much for all you did and being who you are. William


----------



## salvagedtimber

Charles Grage
You stated we owed you 12 spalt pen blanks, will these do for replacements? And if they will I'll ship and post Fedex tracking here.
Please advise if these will do thanks.
William




<br />


----------



## salvagedtimber

BigRob77
You put in for a claim of $100.00 or 50 pounds of cherry burl. Well here is 60 pounds of cherry burl. Well worth $3.00 a pound for a total of $180 and I suppose you want me to cover shipping too?? Let me know if these will work and I'll get them boxed and post tracking here. Sorry there anchor sealed already and a bit dusty from sitting around, hard to see how good they really are.

William



<br />



<br />


----------



## salvagedtimber

Since my IPA donation ad is closed down and Tuba had the last in at $50.00 if he will e-mail me is shipping I'll go ahead and ship it to him and he can get you the donation of the $50.00 for the burls I had posted.
Thanks
William


----------



## jeff

> _Originally posted by salvagedtimber_
> <br />I would also like to say with the orders that came in, I had a number of people state that they are not re-newing there membership here b/c of this.


That's interesting, and I'm sorry to hear that. 

It's interesting because we don't have renewals here.

I'm sorry to hear because you're continuing the BS. You know, William, if you had come here and laid out the truth -- that you had some troubles, had some deals gone bad, and wanted to make things right and get an honest business going with our help, you would have been flooded with orders, sympathy, and offers of help. 

Instead, you fabricate a story, and when challenged you split hairs on "which jail he's in", or "when he was in jail". Then you get all self-righteous on us because we don't swallow the story and we only "look for the bad", and we've "hurt ourselves". Poor us, we've persecuted you and now we're going to miss out on all the good stuff you have. I say poor you, because you've missed out on a huge selling opportunity. This isn't some fly-by-night little web site, it's a huge community of people who take care of each other and are loyal to people who treat them right. 

Of course we're not a perfect place and we don't expect to deal with perfect people. As I told you in email and as I've written above, we would have gladly accepted your non-perfect history of doing business and helped you rebuild.

I almost never get on a public soapbox about things like this, but your attitude ticks me off. Trying to tell us how badly we've screwed up by not swallowing your story without question is absolutely absurd.


----------



## BigRob777

Salvagedtimber
Since you are shipping more than you owe me, I'll be happy to pay the shipping.  Thank you for making it right.  Please understand that people don't like being taken advantage of, especially without explanation.  I've sat on this for almost two years.  I've said nothing disparaging about you or your father.  Until my name was posted here, I kept the debt between the three of us and one moderator.  I hope you have no hard feelings about me.  I have put up with a lot over the last two years.  Again, thank you for making it right.

Rob


----------



## stevers

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by salvagedtimber_
> <br />I would also like to say with the orders that came in, I had a number of people state that they are not re-newing there membership here b/c of this.
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting, and I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> It's interesting because we don't have renewals here.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear because you're continuing the BS. You know, William, if you had come here and laid out the truth -- that you had some troubles, had some deals gone bad, and wanted to make things right and get an honest business going with our help, you would have been flooded with orders, sympathy, and offers of help.
> 
> Instead, you fabricate a story, and when challenged you split hairs on "which jail he's in", or "when he was in jail". Then you get all self-righteous on us because we don't swallow the story and we only "look for the bad", and we've "hurt ourselves". Poor us, we've persecuted you and now we're going to miss out on all the good stuff you have. I say poor you, because you've missed out on a huge selling opportunity. This isn't some fly-by-night little web site, it's a huge community of people who take care of each other and are loyal to people who treat them right.
> 
> Of course we're not a perfect place and we don't expect to deal with perfect people. As I told you in email and as I've written above, we would have gladly accepted your non-perfect history of doing business and helped you rebuild.
> 
> I almost never get on a public soapbox about things like this, but your attitude ticks me off. Trying to tell us how badly we've screwed up by not swallowing your story without question is absolutely absurd.
Click to expand...


As stated by someone else earlier, Jeff, you make me proud to be part of this community. Key word here "community" I also feel you did a great job of monitoring this thread. It could have gotten real ugly and out of hand. 
I say nice job by you and your staff.
Bravo!!!


----------



## angboy

> As stated by someone else earlier, Jeff, you make me proud to be part of this community. Key word here "community" I also feel you did a great job of monitoring this thread. It could have gotten real ugly and out of hand.
> I say nice job by you and your staff.
> Bravo!!!



Doesn't "staff" usually refer to someone who's paid???[}][}][}]

(Now when the mods come to Jeff asking for their paychecks, he'll probably tell them to go talk to me!)[][]


----------



## Tuba707

He gets paid from all the membership renewal fees.


----------



## Texatdurango

> _Originally posted by Tuba707_
> <br />He gets paid from all the membership renewal fees.


Speaking of fees.... When I joined the forum I signed up for the three year membership at the reduced rate so I wouldn't have to fool with renewals every year.  It has been four months now and I haven't received my membership card showing that I'm paid up.  What gives?  Does the forum secretary keep up with such things?

George


----------



## les-smith

> _Originally posted by Tuba707_
> <br />He gets paid from all the membership renewal fees.



Hey Tuba707, if your going to use sarcasm you'll have to pay for the extra "Sarcasm Membership Option".  I did, but trust me it's very expensive.  The next time I renew I think I'll skip it though.[}]


----------



## Tuba707

Oops... you caught me... [}]


----------



## babyblues

I just want to say that this is really disappointing.  I want to exhort the members of this board to think about what transpired in this thread.  This may be the internet, but we still have the same responsibility to be tactful and show common respect as we would if we were face to face.  The guy may indeed be a lying thief, but we all still have the responsibility to act like adults.  Sure, he misrepresented himself.  That should be dealt with professionally and without a public scene.  What I saw on this thread was bunch of grown men acting like children.  That's to your shame, gentlemen.  His actions say much about his character, but some of your responses say much about yours as well.

I think that the conversation should have been limited to the transactions between memebers and SalvagedTimber, not delving into his personal life.  Now, if that member was indeed selling wood that was stolen or obtained illegally, than yes, that needs to be addressed.  But let's leave the rest of his personal life out of this.  There is no need to spread the guy's legal problems out for everyone to see.  That's not OK, no matter what you think of the man or of his alleged actions.  This didn't have to become a character assasination.  This didn't need to be hidden, but it should have been taken to the board moderators and left to them to divulge what they felt necessary for us to know.  To me, that's the mature way to handle something like this.  I realize what's happened has happened, but let it be an example of what to avoid next time.


----------



## DocStram

> _Originally posted by babyblues_
> <br />I just want to say that this is really disappointing.  I want to exhort the members of this board to think about what transpired in this thread.  This may be the internet, but we still have the same responsibility to be tactful and show common respect as we would if we were face to face.  The guy may indeed be a lying thief, but we all still have the responsibility to act like adults.  Sure, he misrepresented himself.  That should be dealt with professionally and without a public scene.  What I saw on this thread was bunch of grown men acting like children.  That's to your shame, gentlemen.  His actions say much about his character, but some of your responses say much about yours as well.
> 
> I think that the conversation should have been limited to the transactions between memebers and SalvagedTimber, not delving into his personal life.  Now, if that member was indeed selling wood that was stolen or obtained illegally, than yes, that needs to be addressed.  But let's leave the rest of his personal life out of this.  There is no need to spread the guy's legal problems out for everyone to see.  That's not OK, no matter what you think of the man or of his alleged actions.  This didn't have to become a character assasination.  This didn't need to be hidden, but it should have been taken to the board moderators and left to them to divulge what they felt necessary for us to know.  To me, that's the mature way to handle something like this.  I realize what's happened has happened, but let it be an example of what to avoid next time.



Jason .... you're over a week late.  This issue has already been put to rest.  Furthermore, it may have been wise for you to take your own advice .... and for you to have dealt with this matter in a private manner.  All it would have taken would have been a couple of "pm's" to those whom you feel committed "character assassination".  Please note that I, personally, never attempted to sell stolen wood nor have I ever been involved with domesticate violence .... except for that one time my miter saw attacked me with a piece of cocobolo.   []

PS The miter saw won. []


----------



## Randy_

Jason:  Personally, I think it was fully justified for us to look into all aspects of those peoples lives.  They came to IAP wanting to do  business with IAP members and a history of being unreliable vendors.  Their explanation for the "troubled" history did not ring true and turned out to be lacking.  If people have "character" problems in their private lives, it is not unreasonable to expect that might spill over into their business lives.

Under other circumstances, it might not be appropriate to delve so deeply into a persons background; but in this instance, the full and complete vetting was proper.


----------



## toolcrazy

Yep, it is. 

I ordered 12 of his cherry burl blanks and haven't recieved them yet, after 2 weeks. He isn't answering his email and he has cashed my check. He's a thief and a rip off.


----------



## Firefyter-emt

Steve... I have tried to stay out of this mess, but are you saying that you <b>JUST ORDERED</b> some blanks from him 2 weeks ago and this is a recent deal??

Is this the stolen cherry burl?? Maybe it's in an evidence locker somewhere? (Ya, I just had to jab that in there!) [}]


----------



## toolcrazy

This was just before this mess exploded. Now I'm out 25 bucks that I  could of spent on an honest person at IAP. July 28th is when this all started.


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by toolcrazy_
> <br />Yep, it is.
> 
> I ordered 12 of his cherry burl blanks and haven't recieved them yet, after 2 weeks. He isn't answering his email and he has cashed my check. He's a thief and a rip off.




If you mailed him a check then report it to the postal inspector for mail fraud.


----------



## Tuba707

GlassScratcher, any update on your order from Mr. Fourness?

PS - for all it is worth - my response to those who felt as though this whole thread was a "character assasination" - I felt that most here handled things fairly objectively and weighed the evidence - and also gave Mr. Fourness several opportunities to clarify/defend himself.


----------



## EeyorIs21

TO ALL....JUST WANT TO SHARE[]

I saw this thread: http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=26450

I asked about pricing and received a very quick reply. I got photos of the material that was to be shipped to me and pricing all through email. I was told there was no rush on sending the money out as he was trying to establish TRUST and that he would ship the wood in the next day or so. 

I got my wood about 2 days ago. So it didn't go out right away, and my USPS Money Order probally got cashed before the order shipped(you have to file a stupid form to find out, and you cannot get status online). BUT, I did get what I asked for, and what I was sent pictures of. The wood looks great by the way. I did get notice of the Tracking Information once the item was shipped via FEDEX Ground.

I personally thought it was nice of him to say, don't worry about sending the money right away, I trust you and hope you will trust me. People just don't do business this way any more, it is too risky for the seller. I sent my USPS Money Order before I got the wood, and very shortly after I confirmed my order total. I am used to paying for something before they let me take it home, go figure[]

My order was a total of $39(includes shipping) this was my first transaction with SalvagedTimber. The turn around was, for me, acceptable and about what I might expect of a typical mail order transaction. 

MY ONLY REGRET IS THAT I COULD NOT SHARE THIS POSITIVE EXPERIENCE SOONER.[]

Talk about DRAMA[:0]

I would also like to thank everyone for their opinions, YOU SCARED THE HELL OUT OF ME[B)]. I thought I was going to be out $39. I started communication with Salvagedtimber before this post actually started. I got quick replies and photos. Then I saw this thread and paniced. I considered cancelling my order. But what is life without risk, besides my limited dealing with this member gave ME no reason to be suspicious.

I felt the right thing to do was continue my dealings and pay what I said I would pay. 

You guys had me prepared for the worst though. I like that everyone is watching out for everyone else, but all this was said about the salvagedtimber user id on IAP before any business had been started here with this user ID on IAP from what I could see. Maybe this person was trying to re-establish themselves. I am truly sorry for those who may have had a bad previous experince with this person. From what I can see this user ID is new to IAP and aside from myself the only other person I can see in this post who may have started a transaction with this user ID on IAP is Steve(toolcrazy).

I was on pins and needles the whole time while I was waiting for the wood, just because of everything that got posted here, I stopped reading after I had already sent the money. What was the point, would have just got me more worked up. 

Steve, have you heard anything back yet? Has the wood arrived yet? I got extra blanks for the "delay". I didn't ask for them, and I personally think the time was fine, was just on edge because of what I saw in this post.

SO, JUST TO CONFIRM. I placed an order with "SalvagedTimber" user ID on IAP from the above classified. I paid before I got the wood, I got what I asked for and some extra. 

I PERSONALLY WOULD BUY FROM THIS MEMBER AGAIN WHEN I NEED SOME MORE CHERRY BURL. THEY LOOK AWESOME[].

I think ALL feedback is what makes this forum great. You post the GOOD and the BAD and let everyone decide for themselves. I JUST WANTED TO SHARE MY LIMITED EXPERIENCE WITH THIS MEMBER.

Sorry about the CAPS, I think it is easier than setting the BOLD or COLORING.[]


----------



## DocStram

Robert .... I'm glad to hear you got your blanks. Too bad he never sent what I had paid for.


----------



## Glass Scratcher

Joel, I stopped following the thread so sorry for not answering you.  My Ebay auction(18+months) blanks did arrive.  He added some nice box elder blanks.

If I order anything from them again it will be with the pay after the order arrives option.


----------



## EeyorIs21

Al(DocStram) I noticed that your the one who started this post. I also noticed that on page 7 there were 2 pictures and references to 2 other IAP members from SalvagedTImber showing itemes he was going to send to those members "to make it right".

I am curious, did you give notice of what you had ordered(so he can try to make it right), or are you just content to be out the money and hold the grudge? I am not trying to incite, just think this is a reasonable question.

Also I would like to here from those 2 members back on page 7 to see if they actually got what was shown in the pictures and if that finally closed out what they had originally asked for.

About my positive experience, I am not saying that 1 right makes up for a bunch of wrong and I am not trying to incite anything from anyone. But now I am very curious if the person who started this thread has had any meaningfull conversation with salvagedtimber through this user ID on IAP who is being attacked here. It may have already been said and I missed it or just skimmed past it with all the other bad karma.


----------



## Glass Scratcher

Robert,  as I stated in my post just ahead of yours- I did receive my 12 outstanding blanks from the Ebay auction 18+ months old.  Plus he included 12 flame Box Elder, and 2 mystery blanks.  One has the coloring of Hickory, but I just don't know, the other is rather unremarkable to look at, but vaguely when smelt, smells like sugar cane, from my cousins farm.  Which probably someone will say sugar maple...

I pieced the Spalted Maple (like a puzzle they were) and 8/12 matched the photo exactly.  The other 4 spalt maple in the box were fully dry, unlike the first 8/12 pictured which are fully dipped in wax.  The 4 dry blanks did not match the photo.

After this amount of time and that Mr. Fourness fulfilled my order, and then some I am happy and not going to quibble about it's inexactness.

Again I will state that if I order anything from them again it will be with the pay after the order arrives option.


----------



## DocStram

Robert .... I appreciate your taking the time to provide us with such a long post detailing your experiences with SalvagedTimber.  As I said earlier, I'm glad that you got your wood and that things turned out well for you. I had plenty of communications with this guy in the past .... the vast majority of which were never answered. 

My reasons for no longer trying to get what I paid for rest on moral principals.  More importantly, we all have different ideas about moral standards .... the shades of which sometimes become ambiguous. After reading about him being arrested for trying to steal a cherry tree and being charged with domestic violence .... I decided to no longer pursue the matter. 

It is not my intent for this whole thing to flare up once again. It's just how I dealt with the matter. If another IAP member decides to buy wood from SalvagedTimber  .... well, then ... that's the individual member's decision. Each of us has his own moral compass to live by.


----------



## toolcrazy

> _Originally posted by EeyorIs21_
> <br />TO ALL....JUST WANT TO SHARE[]
> 
> 
> 
> You guys had me prepared for the worst though. I like that everyone is watching out for everyone else, but all this was said about the salvagedtimber user id on IAP before any business had been started here with this user ID on IAP from what I could see. Maybe this person was trying to re-establish themselves. I am truly sorry for those who may have had a bad previous experince with this person. From what I can see this user ID is new to IAP and aside from myself the only other person I can see in this post who may have started a transaction with this user ID on IAP is Steve(toolcrazy).
> 
> I was on pins and needles the whole time while I was waiting for the wood, just because of everything that got posted here, I stopped reading after I had already sent the money. What was the point, would have just got me more worked up.
> 
> Steve, have you heard anything back yet? Has the wood arrived yet? I got extra blanks for the "delay". I didn't ask for them, and I personally think the time was fine, was just on edge because of what I saw in this post.



I did get a email back from him saying he lost his internet access due to not being able to pay for it. He then was asking for the info for my order that I hadn't received. And it was almost like he had never talked to me and we corresponded for about 2 weeks as if we were friends. I'm beginning to think we are not dealing with just one person, but at least a couple. JMHO. I hadn't recieved anything and it will be 3 weeks on the 20th.


----------



## peterg

Placed my order on 5-16-07 and my CC was charged.  As of today I have not received the wood or refund despite my e mails.  Peter


----------



## cncrndprsn07

Hello Everyone!
  I'm back and I'm still working on helping woodworkers everywhere in their right to make an educated decision. I have created a Blog concerning this particular seller. Please, come check me out, leave your opinion, or any futher links you may feel are helpful. Thanks.
  I cannot possibly cover every vendor, but I can cover this one for a while. Please lend your support.

http://cncrndprsn07.blogspot.com/

or

http://cncrndprsn07.spaces.live.com/


----------



## maxwell_smart007

Did you have a cherry tree in your yard at one point?


----------



## Nolan

> _Originally posted by maxwell_smart007_
> <br />Did you have a cherry tree in your yard at one point?




LOL[]


----------



## cncrndprsn07

LOL. No, I'm just trying to help the woodturning/woodworking community. PLEASE, tell all your friends, fellow woodturners, or forums you freguent about my blog. It has many informative links related to this vendor/seller.


----------



## cncrndprsn07

I hope to expand on this topic as time allows. Happy Woodturning!


----------



## Nolan

> _Originally posted by cncrndprsn07_
> <br />LOL. No, I'm just trying to help the woodturning/woodworking community. PLEASE, tell all your friends, fellow woodturners, or forums you freguent about my blog. It has many informative links related to this vendor/seller.



Are you gonna start a blog about all the good seller?


----------



## cncrndprsn07

I may just, if time and information allow. If you have someone in mind, plz let me kno.


----------



## Tuba707

Mr. Fourness seems to have people on both sides of the fence:  those who were apparently ripped off, and those who were very happy with his wood and service.

He does not sell here anymore and I feel that creating a blog with the sole purpose of continued discussion of his dealings from an anonymous person and linking it here is probably not constructive or necessary.  Granted, I have little sympathy for a man who steals (or attempts to steal) wood and strikes his wife, but I feel that perhaps it is time to let this rest in this forum.  I do hope that Mr. Fourness will right any wrongs that he has committed against our members.  He may be going through some rough times, but that never gives the freedom to operate unethically.

As I said, I hope all of these things get worked out, but it is probably time to move on unless anything else constructive or helpful can be added.  Just my $.02.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

At this point I am with Joel.  I think there are much more constructive things we could be posting about.  It would be nice if Jeff would close this thread down.  The horse has been beat to death!


----------



## Nolan

I agree--- I purposely stay away from these kind of threads but just couldnt not post after I see a blog was started about it and the comment about if the cherry tree used to be in the posters / bloggers yard.


----------



## Tuba707

Nolan, can't say I blame you. []
But yes, it probably is time to bury the very dead horse.


----------

